# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Πρόσκρουση Αegean Pearl

## AegeanIslands

Προσεκρουσε στο Λιμανι του Ηρακλειου το AEGEAN PEARL,
εχουμε ανταποκριτη στο Ηρακλειο για Περισσοτερα/Λεπτομερειες :Confused: ?

----------


## mastrovasilis

Προσέκρουσε κατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών πρόσδεσης, στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, σήμερα το πρωϊ , στις 09.05, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Aegean Pearl (φωτό) στο οποίο επιβαίνουν 1.066 τουρίστες. Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΥΕΝ, από την πρόσκρουση δεν υπήρξε τραυματισμός ούτε προκλήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
Perla-vessel.jpg


πηγή. Marinews

----------


## mastrokostas

Με τέτοιον καιρό που έχει σήμερα ....και ιδίως στο Ηράκλειο!

----------


## fotini86

Αλήθεια, οι πιθανότητες για πρόσκρουση κάτω από δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες είναι όντως μεγάλες; Πέρα από το ότι αυτό εξαρτάται από τους χειρισμούς πρόσδεσης.Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο έχει ξανα-απασχολήσει...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Στον προβλήτα του λιμένα Ηρακλείου προσέκρουσε, πρωινές ώρες χθες, κατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών πρόσδεσης και λόγω των ισχυρών θυελλωδών ανέμων που επικρατούσαν, το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Aegean Pearl» προερχόμενο από Πάτμο.

Από τη πρόσκρουση δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός, ούτε θαλάσσια ρύπανση ενώ προκλήθηκαν υλικές ζημιές στο πλοίο και συγκεκριμένα στρέβλωση στην δεξιά πλευρά περί το μέσον, και ρήγμα μήκους 25 εκατοστών περίπου σε ύψος ενός μέτρου πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή.

Στο πλοίο επέβαιναν 731 επιβάτες και 335 μέλη πληρώματος και εκτελούσε κρουαζιέρα από Πάτμο προς Ηράκλειο - Θήρα - Πειραιά. Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του μέχρι αποκατάστασης της ζημιάς και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα.

πηγή. Ναυτεμπορική

----------

